# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Laptop Dell latitude D820 νεκρό;

## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το λάπτοπ του τιτλου σε εξοχική κατοικία όπου το χρησιμοποιούσα μια στο τόσο. Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια του είχα βάλει δίσκο ssd και windows 10 και ήταν οκ. Από την Παρασκευή το βράδυ που το ξαναδουλεψα και Μέχρι χτες βραδυ δούλευε αψογα. Χτες βραδυ το έσβησα αφού το δούλεψα λίγο κανονικά και έπεσα για ύπνο. Σήμερα το πρωί που πήγα να το ανοίξω δεν ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι ούτε καν της φόρτισης από το τροφοδοτικό. Πατώντας το κουμπί power δε γίνεται τίποτα. Δοκίμασα να βγάλω μπαταρία και τροφοδοτικό κι έκανα reset πατώντας το κουμπί power για 1 λεπτό και μετά έβαλα μπαταρία και τροφοδοτικό αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Δοκίμασα επισης να βγάλω και να βάλω μια μνήμη ραμ που είχα προσθέσει καθώς και τη μπαταρία cmos από το φυσσακι της αλλά δεν άλλαξε κατι. Μέτρησα τάση στη Φύσσα του τροφοδοτικου με πολύμετρο και είδα κανονικα 19,5 volt. Το μηχάνημα δεν υπέφερε  από θερμοκρασίες γιατί το δούλευα χρόνια πάνω σε βάση με ανεμιστήρες και το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για browsing.
Να υποθέσω ότι επηλθε το μοιραίο (καμμένη motherboard); Υπάρχει κάτι αλλο που μπορώ να τσεκαρω;

----------


## atsio

Δοκίμασε χωρίς μπαταρία.

----------


## lazarefa

Έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς μπαταρία αλλά ματαια

----------


## JOUN

Για κανενα μοσφετ στην αρχη της τροφοδοσιας φαινεται,τι λες Αδαμ;

----------


## lazarefa

Λογικά κάτι στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της motherboard πρέπει να έχει καεί. Βρήκα και ένα βίντεο από παρόμοιο μοντέλο (d830, αν δεν κάνω λάθος μόνο ο επεξεργαστής αλλάζει) όπου ο τύπος στο βίντεο μιλά για μια καμμένη αντίσταση
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfqseWUYuD0
Πάντως όπως και να έχει το λύσιμο/αφαίρεση motherboard πρέπει να γίνει για περαιτέρω έλεγχο τάσεων.

----------


## agis68

δες εδώ και θα πάθεις την πλάκα σου τι φταιει καμιά φορά  

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoo...Z0PFAPc4Ymg3RA

----------


## rayven18

Καλησπέρα. Μιάς και δοκίμασες να κάνεις reset το super i/o αφαιρώντας την cmos και τα υπόλοιπα που προανέφερες χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να δείς εάν υπάρχουν τα οι βασικές τάσεις (3.3v 5v). Τα 3.3v μπορείς άμεσα να τα βρείς στο κουμπί start του λάπτοπ, και τα 5v σε κάποιο απο τα πηνία επάνω στην μητρική. Δές αρχικά για τα 3.3v και εαν δεν υπάρχουν το συζητάμε

----------


## lazarefa

Επαναφέρω το θέμα για να μην ανοίγω νέο. Το παλιό λάπτοπ τελικά τα κακάρωσε (καμμένο τσιπσετ μητρικής, μετρήθηκε από γνωστό μου ηλεκτρονικό και δεν ήταν σωστές οι τιμές κάποιων αντιστάσεων). Επειδή ωστόσο είχα άλλο ένα όμοιο μηχάνημα, το οποίο επίσης ξαφνικά είχε πάψει να δίνει σήμα εικόνας (ακόμα και σε εξωτερική οθόνη δεν έδινε σήμα, ενώ κατά τα άλλα έδειχνε να εκκινεί ο δίσκος κλπ), είχαμε καταλήξει ότι μάλλον είχαν πρόβλημα κάποιες κολλήσεις της μητρικής στο κομμάτι που είχε το τσιπ γραφικών. Το φύσηξε λοιπόν με ζεστό αέρα (reballing) και ως δια μαγείας επανήλθε κανονικά στη ζωή. 
Εκεί λοιπόν που είχα το μηχάνημα περίπου 1 χρόνο και ήταν όλα καλά, ξανάρχισε τα κόλπα. Ξαφνικά μετά από εκκίνηση που του έκανα, ενώ ξεκινούσε κανονικά να φορτώνει το λειτουργικό (Windows 10) με το που έφτανε στην οθόνη ξεκλειδώματος χρήστη μόλις έδινα κωδικό καθυστερούσε αρκετά να προχωρήσει και είτε προχωρά στην εμφάνιση της επιφάνειας εργασίας όπου αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται artifacts, γραμμές κλπ, όπου μετά από λίγο κολλάει και βγάζει μπλε οθόνη με μήνυμα DPC Watchdog Violation Errorβ είτε κολλάει πριν φτάσει στην εμφάνιση της επιφάνειας εργασίας και βγάζει μπλε οθόνη με κωδικό σφάλματος NMI_HARDWARE_FAILURE.
Εφόσον κάνω επανεκκίνηση σε ασφαλή λειτουργία το μηχάνημα παίζει κανονικά..
Δοκίμασα να κάνω επαναφορά των Windows 10 κρατώντας τα αρχεία μου και πάλι κάνει τα ίδια.
Να υποθέσω ότι πάλι εμφανίστηκε πρόβλημα με τις κολλήσεις του τσιπ γραφικών στη μητρική; Υπάρχει περίπτωση (με βάση τυχόν ανάλογες εμπειρίες σας) να ξαναδοκιμάσω αφού ξεμοντάρω το μηχάνημα, να φυσήξω θερμό αέρα στην πλακέτα μπας και αλλάξει κάτι, ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για νέο μηχάνημα;

----------


## Panoss

Το 'φύσημα' (btw καλό  :Biggrin:  ) με ζεστό αέρα είναι προσωρινή λύση.
Η σωστή λύση είναι η αλλαγή του τσιπ γραφικών (κάτι που νομίζω δεν μπορεί να  κάνει κανείς ή είναι πολύ ακριβό).
Μπορείς να το ξαναφυσήξεις με ζεστό αέρα αλλά θέλει κάποια εμπειρία για να μην προκαλέσεις άλλα προβλήματα.
Είναι ρίσκο μεγάλο δηλαδή να το κάνεις μόνος σου.

----------


## karatron

Καλησπέρα
Λάζαρε αυτό που έκανες εσύ λέγεται Reflow - ξαναζεσταίνω τις επαφές του chip με την ελπίδα ότι θα επανέλθει-. Εϊναι όντως μια λύση η οποία διαρκεί λίγο καιρό, αναλόγως και της χρήσης.
Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι το Reballing - ξεκόλλημα τελείως του chip και αλλαγή των σφαιριδίων κόλλησης-. Δύσκολη διαδικασία με πολύ λίγους τεχνικούς που να μπορούν να το κάνουν. Κόστος αν θυμάμαι καλά μεταξύ 70 και 100€. 
Καλή τύχη

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα Λάζαρε. Όντως στο δεύτερο λάπτοπ είναι πρόβλημα κάρτας γραφικών όπου η πιο σωστή και μακροβιότερη λύση είναι το reballing ενώ το reflow θα δώσει λίγο ακόμα ζωή στο IC γραφικών αν είσαι τυχερός. Βέβαια η καλύτερη λύση είναι η αλλαγή του IC γραφικών αλλά εκεί είναι και θέμα κόστους που δεν συμφέρει πάντα. Όσον αφορά το 1ο λάπτοπ (το νεκρό) πώς ακριβώς διακριβώθηκε ότι κάηκε το τσιπσετ μητρικής και όταν λες chipset τι ακριβώς εννοείς; τον επεξεργαστή ή κάποιο άλλο IC; Γενικά πάντως ο επεξεργαστής σε έναν υπολογιστή ή λάπτοπ να ξέρεις σπάνια καίγεται και μάλιστα όταν δεν γίνεται κάποια υπερχρήση του μηχανήματος.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλησπέρα. Απαντάω καθυστερημένα και ζητώ συγνώμη γιαυτό. αλλά είχαμε εξελίξεις. Πριν από μερικές μέρες επισκέφτηκα με το λάπτοπ (το δεύτερο στο οποίο είχε γίνει reflow προ έτους) παλιό συνάδελφο ηλεκτρονικό και DIYer και αρχίσαμε να ψάχνουμε διάφορα σενάρια ως προς το πρόβλημα (σχεδόν πάντα 2 άνθρωποι σκέφτονται καλύτερα από έναν..). Διαπιστώσαμε λοιπόν, αφού δοκιμάσαμε διάφορες καταστάσεις λειτουργίας, ότι αφενός σε safe mode το μηχάνημα έπαιζε κανονικότατα και για ώρα, αφετέρου ότι όποτε εγκαθιστούσαμε driver κάρτας γραφικών πέταγε μετά μπλε οθόνη. Να πω εδώ ότι το μηχάνημα, όντας του 2006 είχε από τη μάνα του εγκατεστημένα τα ΧΡ, η δε Dell πρακτικά έπαψε να το υποστηρίζει μετά τα Vista/7. Όταν λοιπόν πριν 4 χρόνια αποφάσισα να του περάσω τα 10άρια, ενώ όλα πήγαν καλά, δεν μπορούσα να βρω driver  για την κάρτα γραφικών, και τελικά κατέληξα να βάλω κάποιας μορφής generic driver (όπως κάνανε κι άλλοι) με τον οποίο η κάρτα φαινόταν σαν Geforce 7300...Παρόλα αυτά βέβαια, δούλευε άψογα και ποτέ δεν μου πέταξε κάποιο κόλλημα ή μπλε οθόνη. Εικάζω ότι σε κάποια πρόσφατη ενημέρωση των Windows 10 προέκυψε από τότε το πρόβλημα (ίσως κάποια ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ driver  και λειτουργικού, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς). Το δια ταύτα λοιπόν είναι ότι με το που βάζαμε με το συνάδελφο ως driver γραφικών τον generic της Microsoft το μηχάνημα έπαιζε σταθερότατα (με κάποιες μικρές φυσικά παραχωρήσεις ως προς τη μέγιστη υποστηριζόμενη ανάλυση, αλλά πέραν τούτου απροβλημάτιστα). Δοκιμάσαμε μάλιστα και το αφήσαμε με το generic driver να παίζει βίντεο για κανά 2ωρο συνεχόμενα και δεν κόλλησε ούτε πέταξε μπλε οθόνη. Οπότε καταλήξαμε σε αυτή τη λύση, η οποία τις επόμενες μέρες που το μηχάνημα δούλεψε στο σπίτι αρκετές ώρες τα πήγε μια χαρά!
Οπότε μείναμε σε αυτή την κατάσταση.
Σε ότι αφορά το άλλο μηχάνημα, ο φίλος που το έλεγξε (ηλεκτρονικός και γνωστός ραδιοερασιτέχνης, 60 ετών ηλικίας, με 40+ χρόνια ενασχόλησης με ηλεκτρονικά) τσέκαρε αντιστάσεις σε διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος της μητρικής και μου έδειξε κάποιο σημείο πλησίον κάποιου τσιπ περιφερειακά του επεξεργαστή όπου η μετρούμενη αντίσταση ήταν ασυνήθιστα (αν θυμάμαι σωστά) χαμηλή, ενώ η πλακέτα ήταν σε τροφοδοσία ρεύματος. Αυτό το γεγονός όπως μου είπε σημαίνει πρακτικά ότι το εν λόγω τσιπάκι τα έχει κακαρώσει, και ως αντιμετώπιση πρότεινε, εφόσον συμφέρει οικονομικά, την ανεύρεση μεταχειρισμένης μητρικής από ebay. Οπότε το μηχάνημα έμεινε στα αζήτητα άνευ επισκευής.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα Λάζαρε, όσον αφορά το 2ο laptop ( το νεκρό) με όλο τον σεβασμό προς τον συνάδελφο που το έλεγξε, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι εξάγεται αυτό το συμπέρασμα από τη μέτρηση που έκανε. Κατ' αρχήν η τιμή της αντίστασης δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ή όχι σε τροφοδοσία. Η τιμή R παραμένει η ίδια είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς. Εγώ θα κοιτούσα πρωτίστως τα MOSFET τροφοδοσίας και αυτά που οδηγούν στη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας του και επίσης θα έλεγχα για τυχόν  βραχυκυκλώματα ως προς το ground τα οποία δεν αφήνουν το μηχάνημα να ξεκινήσει.

----------


## atsio

Να πεις στον φίλο σου ότι οι τροφοδοσίες chipset, gpu, επεξεργαστών έχουν πολύ χαμηλή αντίσταση για την αποφυγή υψηλών θερμοκρασιών. Μόνο η μηδενική αντίσταση είναι πρόβλημα.

----------

